# Automatic Transaxle [ A / T ] Basic



## العقاب الهرم (3 أبريل 2010)

سلام الله عليكم ورحمة منه وبركات
وصبحكم الله بالخير اخوتى

برنامج فلاش من شركة هيونداى عن صندوق التروس الاتوماتيكى


حجم البرنامج 220 ميجا مقسم الى ثلاثة اجزاء

 لتنزيل الجزء الاول اضغط هنا

لتنزيل الجزء الثانى اضغط هنا

لتنزيل الجزء الثالث اضغط هنا

​


----------



## سمير شربك (3 أبريل 2010)

أخي العقاب 
بوجودك يزدهر قسم الاليات باستمرار 
لك مني كل التحيات


----------



## ابوطوني (3 أبريل 2010)

لك مني كل التحيات
ولك الف شكر على هذه البرامج القيمة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (5 أبريل 2010)

أخي الحيب طه 
هذا البرنامج يتميز بتغطيته للموضوع بشكل متكامل ، وبإخراج رائع ، فجزاك الله خيرا ، وبارك فيك .


----------



## العقاب الهرم (12 أبريل 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> أخي العقاب
> بوجودك يزدهر قسم الاليات باستمرار
> لك مني كل التحيات



وبوجودك ايضا اخى المتميز دائما
الف شكر وتقدير


----------



## السوداني الاسد (14 أبريل 2010)

اخى طه منورين المنتدى با مواضيع الجيدهوالمفيده لجميع مشكور


----------



## العقاب الهرم (13 مايو 2010)

ابوطوني قال:


> لك مني كل التحيات
> ولك الف شكر على هذه البرامج القيمة



عفوا ابوطونى
شكرا ع المرور


----------



## تميم الشبل (30 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية ماشاء الله تبارك الله
موضوع جميل ويستحق المشاهده
وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## malak200029 (1 يونيو 2010)

لك منى الف شكر وجزاك اللة كل الخير ووضعة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hajji81 (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررر على هذا الجهد


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (12 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل ومفيد للغايه


----------



## عبد السبوح (24 أغسطس 2010)

*Automatic Transaxle Basic*

 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 


استكمالا لمجموعة KIA MOTORS Self Study Programs أقدم كورس Automatic Transaxle Basic




و الكورس مقسم الى ثلاث اجزاء يتم فك ضغطهم معا .... ليصبح بمساحة 257 ميجا

part1

part 2

part 3



* ملاحظة هامة جدا : شفرة فك الضغط هي :

لا اله الا الله

يتم كتابتها باللغة العربية و بدون همزات و بدون مسافات 

-----------------
و لا تنسوا أن تدعوا لأخيكم بدعوة صالحة بظهر الغيب .. فلن يأخذ الدعاء من وقتكم الكثير .. و يا ليته يكون اثناء سجودكم في صلاتكم




من طالب الدعاء

منقول
 *​​


----------



## فرافيرو56 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

اكثر من رائع ، بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## defo (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا يااخى ولاكن القرص من شركة kia


----------



## العقاب الهرم (23 سبتمبر 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> أخي الحيب طه
> هذا البرنامج يتميز بتغطيته للموضوع بشكل متكامل ، وبإخراج رائع ، فجزاك الله خيرا ، وبارك فيك .



اخى عاطف
اشكر لك مرورك ومداخلاتك الطيبة
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## عبد السبوح (30 أكتوبر 2010)

كلمة السر لجميع الملفات التي نقلتها و تحتاج لكلمة السر


----------



## العقاب الهرم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*الموضوع مكرر 
ولتجنب تكرار المواضيع يرجة الاطلاع على الموضوع ادناه

جزاكم الله خيراً... لكن عذراً، الموضوع مكرر....... ‏(



1 2 3 4)*


----------



## mohamed metwally (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## محمدعبدالفضيل (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## hima.almohandes (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## emadahmed40 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

حقا انه موقع محترم واعضاءه صفوة ولانزكى على الله احد
لكم منى التقدير والاحترام


----------



## emadahmed40 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

لم ارى اجمل من مذاق معلومة عرفتها بعد جهل وعناء فى طلبها


----------



## hayderrekan (8 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيز الجزء الثاني والثالث بصيغة z01,z02 لم اجد برنامج يقرا هكذا نوع اعد التحميل لطفا بصيغة rar


----------



## عبد السبوح (8 يناير 2011)

اخي hayderrekan ربما حدث خطأ اثناء رفع الملف جرب ان تغير امتداد الملف من z01 الي zip 

و هذه طريقة التغيير للامتداد ان كنت لا تعلمها 
* اضغط هنا لمعرفة كيف يتم تحويل الامتداد

و في حالة فشل هذه المحاولة يمكنك تحميل نفس الكورس من شركة كيا و المحتوي تقريبا واحد في نفس الموضوع في المشاركة التالية 
*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t190891-2.html#post1803027


----------



## black88star (14 يناير 2011)

_مشكور ويدك الف عافية _
_عوآفي_


----------



## black88star (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور يديك الف عافية حبيبي


----------



## yosief soliman (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد ادم (26 سبتمبر 2011)

كيف اشغل هذا الفلاش ،،،،،،،،،،،وشكرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (26 سبتمبر 2011)

خالد ادم قال:


> كيف اشغل هذا الفلاش ،،،،،،،،،،،وشكرا



اخى هل قمت بتحميل البرنامج ؟


----------



## mohie (28 سبتمبر 2011)

فين رابط التحميل


----------



## Badran Mohammed (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على المجهود الكبير
بورك فيك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (1 أكتوبر 2011)

حجم البرنامج 220 ميجا مقسم الى ثلاثة اجزاء

 لتنزيل الجزء الاول اضغط هنا

لتنزيل الجزء الثانى اضغط هنا

لتنزيل الجزء الثالث اضغط هنا


----------



## علاء الصراف (31 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا يابروفيسور العقول


----------



## black88star (31 يناير 2012)

يديك الف عافية 
مشكور


----------



## sayed .khersto (31 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخى العقاب على هذا الجهد الكبير ومش جديد عليك جزاك اللة خير


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (6 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر لك اخي العقاب على ه


----------



## eng osama.numan (7 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## abdhmwda (7 فبراير 2012)

مشششكورا يا غالي


----------



## black88star (29 يونيو 2012)

الرابط لايعمل !


----------



## black88star (4 يوليو 2012)

مشكوور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## black88star (6 يوليو 2012)

يدي الف عافيه ووجازكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (27 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ، وبارك فيك .


----------

